# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  adding a new record when one dose not exist in DB

## Stuart Paice

Background
We are running an issues database when a new issue is entered there can be a forum for each issue. i created a magic cell to link to each individual forum from the overall issue.

We are using ASP-Db Pro


Problem
when a new issue is created and then you use the link to the forum there has been no posting so a blank page is returned. HOW can i create an &#39;add new&#39; button on this blank screen so the first entry is created.

Thank you for your time

Stuart

----------


## Mickey Williams

Check out the dbTestBlankSQL command.  It allows you to pop into add mode if there are no records in the table or if your query produces no records.

Good Luck!


------------
Stuart Paice at 3/14/01 7:33:12 PM


Background
We are running an issues database when a new issue is entered there can be a forum for each issue. i created a magic cell to link to each individual forum from the overall issue.

We are using ASP-Db Pro


Problem
when a new issue is created and then you use the link to the forum there has been no posting so a blank page is returned. HOW can i create an &#39;add new&#39; button on this blank screen so the first entry is created.

Thank you for your time

Stuart

----------

thanks that worked a treat

i must of over looked that in the documentation

again thanks

------------
Mickey Williams at 3/15/01 4:37:18 PM

Check out the dbTestBlankSQL command.  It allows you to pop into add mode if there are no records in the table or if your query produces no records.

Good Luck!


------------
Stuart Paice at 3/14/01 7:33:12 PM


Background
We are running an issues database when a new issue is entered there can be a forum for each issue. i created a magic cell to link to each individual forum from the overall issue.

We are using ASP-Db Pro


Problem
when a new issue is created and then you use the link to the forum there has been no posting so a blank page is returned. HOW can i create an &#39;add new&#39; button on this blank screen so the first entry is created.

Thank you for your time

Stuart

----------

